
Ask HN: How should we spend spare GCP credit? - scottkclark
We have been given a large amount of Google Cloud Platform credit ($70k+), which is due to run out in the the next 5 months. 
Our credit burn rate is less than $1k per month, therefore do you have some novel ideas on what we should do with it?<p>We would like to use it for &quot;good&quot; projects, and not things like running bitcoin miners! We have a background in ML and web software, although being a startup we have limited development time and resources.<p>If you suggest ML projects are there any readily available datasets for model training?
Many thanks...
======
diablo1
> We would like to use it for "good" projects, and not things like running
> bitcoin miners!

I was just about to say use it for mining, but then I read that. You could
always use it as a CDN or mirror service to host Linux distro ISOs

------
dostrin2
I’m really interested to know how you got the credits in the first place!?

I have been trying for a while now but finding it difficult to find anyone to
speak to at GCP.

It’s for [https://getshnap.com](https://getshnap.com)

~~~
scottkclark
We won it from a startup competition - good luck with Shnap... looks good

------
yash8141
Distribute among the students who need to train there machine learning models
but do not have access to high end machines

